# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  P. tenellus shipment

## ruyle

Folks, I promised Ronnie that I would post the shipment of rainbows I
received so here goes:






In the photo above you can see the heatpack wrapped in 2 paper plates
then bubble wrapped.



and here the heatpack is exposed



and now warming them up before introduction :wink: 
Too bad the photo is a lousy one  :Sad:  

Ronnie, these fish all made the journey but I have lost 2 of them so far,
within 2 days of receiving them. The 2 were not all that happy upon arrival,
and swiftly descended into the dark void. The rest are robust and healthy!
My hat is off to Tanner who did a firstrate packing job!

----------


## RonWill

Bill, thanks heaps for the pics! I often wondered what a heat pack looks like... nope we don't need one locally :wink: Nice packing indeed.




> Ronnie, these fish all made the journey but I have lost 2 of them so far, within 2 days of receiving them. The 2 were not all that happy upon arrival, and swiftly descended into the dark void. The rest are robust and healthy!


 Are you able to tell from the remaining 4, if you still have females in there?

I see their new home is planted but suspend 2 mops in there anyway. In my setup with mostly vals and _Blyxa japonica_, the gertrudae chose the mop over other fine-leaved plants.

After your _tenellus_ have settled in and eating well, check the mop twice a week. If you find any eggs, you can either water-incubate the whole mop or just pick 'em eggs.

Hatching water should be from that same tank and toss in a wad of moss. Newly hatched _Pseudomugil_ are quite fragile and does best on micro organisms as first foods.

Good luck, Bill. I'll keep my ears pinned to this thread for your good news!

----------


## ruyle

Well, my experience with the _tenellus_ has taken a further nosedive: looking closely at the 2 remaining fish, appears I have 2 females! Unless
some sort of parthenogenesis takes place, I'm out of luck to breed these.
I had them (remaining 4) in a 10 gallon quarantine tank with 2 teaspoonsful of salt per gallon and temp set at 80F. This is not quite what
Tyrone recommended in the thread in killies arena, but I thought it would
help. Guess too little too late!  :Sad:  Anyhoo, will try to hatch out an eggmop
from supplier this spring.

Ronnie, will see about his sending you an eggmop full of eggs as well :wink:

----------


## RonWill

Bill, I'm sorry to hear about the turn of events with the _tenellus_. Let's hope the remaining two will heal and proceed to mature as a pair... there is always hope and do keep us updated.

TIA for the pending mop. Forrest Gump said, "_Life is like a box of chocolate, we never know what we're gonna get_". I love surprises, like a kid on Christmas Eve  :Cool: 

FWIW, our friendly 'hobbit' Kenny, provided a new home for a dozen of my _gertrudae_ and they spawned, in the fine roots of java ferns, in under an hour. Talk about well-fed horny buggers!!  :Laughing:

----------

